# How to deal with liberals..



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

good read on how to get folks like Al Franken to STFU!

Pejman Yousefzadeh 
Attorney and blogger :

Gerard Alexander is to be applauded for his editorial, pointing out the unceasing, contemporary liberal reflex to condescend to those who disagree with them. Conservatives, and right-of-center libertarians have had to put up with this childish behavior for quite a while, and we are, to be frank, quite tired of it. Contemporary liberals have neither a monopoly on wisdom, or on intelligence, and it is time that they adopted a more humble manner--that is, if they are genuine about wanting to open a dialogue with those on the Right. You cannot have a serious discussion, after all, when the other side makes it clear that it believes that you are stupid and evil.

Additionally, the opening of a dialogue will have to be preceded by a realization amongst liberals that they do not lose elections merely because they are overly intellectual, while conservatives and right-libertarians appeal to the primitive portions of the human brain. After significant political reflection, the majority of Americans have concluded that they are center-right, and consequently, America is a center-right country. Perhaps if liberals took the time to gaze inwards, they might begin to understand why so many of their values are out of the American mainstream--a mainstream that is not only perfectly consistent with the tradition of Enlightenment reason, but helped spread and build on the values of the Enlightenment from the time this country was founded.

Of course, it is difficult to see how a time will come to pass that liberals will gaze inwards, when here at the Arena, we have David Biespiel making a show of his condescension (not entirely tongue-in-cheek, either), and when Bernard Finel seeks to offer excuses for condescension (never mind that neither side is perfect; Finel won't condescend towards liberals). In any event, I have a little advice to offer to my friends on the center-right. Having grown up in the Hyde Park neighborhood of Chicago (yes, Barack Obama's neighborhood), gone to school from grades 6-12 there, along with college and graduate school in Hyde Park, I was one of the few Republicans in a mass of Democrats. My strategy for dealing with them in political arguments was simple; know your stuff, debate unapologetically, and if anything, cause the other side to feel compelled to apologize for its views. I may not have won many converts with this approach, but I won respect (and respected people of good faith on the other side, of which there were many). As for the intellectual bullies that are out there, the best thing to do is to rhetorically punch them in the nose, and punch them hard. If there is anything that bullies cannot stand, it is a wound inflicted on them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Contemporary liberals have neither a monopoly on wisdom, or on intelligence


Oh, oh, I hope that doesn't hurt the feelings of the self proclaimed geniuses that we know errr knew.   Maybe I better run spell check. :wink:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

NODAKOUTDOORS has some intelligent and respectful liberals...in fact, I would be willing to say all that exist are on here  
but we need to look no further than the archives right here to also see gleaming examples of the very thing Mr. Yousefzadeh is describing above. And now that I think of it, where are they now? I don't get on here much but I can't remember the last time I saw a pro dissertation on Obama here, post election.

Have I just missed them, or are they really _gone_?


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Csquared said:


> NODAKOUTDOORS has some intelligent and respectful liberals...in fact, I would be willing to say all that exist are on here
> but we need to look no further than the archives right here to also see gleaming examples of the very thing Mr. Yousefzadeh is describing above. And now that I think of it, where are they now? I don't get on here much but I can't remember the last time I saw a pro dissertation on Obama here, post election.
> 
> Have I just missed them, or are they really _gone_?


Believe it or not, the phenomena of the "disappearing liberal on Outdoor type forums" is not unique to NoDak Outdoors. The continuous belly flops by Obama, Pelosi, Reid, Biden, Napolitano, the assorted czars, members of Congress, just to identify a few... are impossible to defend. Is it any wonder that Libs have either run for cover or crawled under a rock? Since hunting season is wrapping up and the hot fishing is in the future, it would be sporting if a few libs would emerge and absorb a few pot shots. :sniper: :crybaby:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't have time to do it, but would be interesting to search the same archives to see if those of us on the right side of things (pun intended) were as reluctant to engage when the liberals lost power in the past.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Csquared said:


> I don't have time to do it, but would be interesting to search the same archives to see if those of us on the right side of things (pun intended) were as reluctant to engage when the liberals lost power in the past.


When Carter hit the dirt, there was no internet, so perceived opinions were pretty much enunciated by naturally liberal print and TV talking heads. No one knew what the masses really thought (but election of Reagan was a pretty good clue). 8)

By the time Clinton ran out of time, he had moderated somewhat. Compared to Obama, he was/is a conservative. Thank goodness Clinton was succeeded by GWB. Like Bush or not, can you imagine the mess had algore been elected. :eyeroll:

On the other hand, had algore been elected, the country would have been in such a mess that Obama wouldn't have had a chance. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think some of the liberals that are left have joined our thinking. Some will never admit it of course. I'll not gloat if they do join us, because that is what will make them reluctant. Welcome fellow Americans. :thumb: Those who would still defend Obama are not liberals, they are socialist or even further they may be like minded Marxist. Then of course there are still the gay rights activists, who define themselves by their sexuality over American, democrat/republican, aethiest/Christian/Muslim, or anything else.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Most of you guys call everyone who didn't agree with W. and/or thinks the right has culpability in all our problems a liberal :lol: 
I don't think that republicans have that much to celebrate yet, Obama won because republicans stunk the place up for so long. Now in an amazing display of incompetence and a huge lack of reality the democrats are giving power back to the republicans. On a silver platter.

If the republicans had anything to offer just 18 short months ago Obama wouldn't even be in office. The problem here is that for the last 3 or 4 years nothing has been done by either party to correct it. Nothing on trade agreements, immigration, budget deficit, trade deficit, and most importantly consumer confidence and main street spending.

Obama has turned out to be as bad as Bush, I didn't think that was possible. Right now I would take republican power over the socialist junk that is going on now.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

If you think that Obama will not go down in history as the worst President in history take another med. George Bush is a great President compared to how history will record Obama. This guy might be prosecuted when it's over and maybe for treason. Make that high treason. The most you could get Bush for is a lack of brains , bad but not a jailable offense.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I don't think that republicans have that much to celebrate yet


TK, that's not going to get you into a debate with anyone. I'm for hanging them all and starting over. The only thing that makes republicans look good is democrats, not their policy or platform. Someone a while back described them perfectly as "democrat lite". I get physically ill every time I see McCains face. He and Feingold screwed with the first amendment. Dumb (&^% is to kind to describe him.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

plainsman is right on traget with that assessment, McCain makes we want to uke:


----------

